# Craftsman mower - spring for the power drive



## Kooster (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a self-propelled Craftsman mower with a cable activated power drive (circa 1993). I found that the spring that is near the power drive (and belt assembly) was broken and the drive would no longer engage via the cable. I ordered a new spring; par usual for Craftsman, it doesn't look like the old one. Worse, I can't figure out how it should be 'hung'. The parts manual has the wrong keys for the parts (the local depot has the same spring and can't figure it out). Near as I can tell, the cable fits inside the spring and the 'button' at the end of the cable sits on the arm in some fashion to engage (and disengage) the power drive. Model is 917-378590 Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks, P.


----------



## Kooster (Jan 10, 2005)

*Problem solved*

After careful study (sitting and looking at it far too long), I determined that the parts list on their Web site was good for the pictures, but not the parts listing. What they showed as a second spring was described and ID'd as a "nut". I tested the action of the levers and determined there in fact should be two springs (I had only one; the other must be in the grass somewhere). So, I took the replacement spring and sub'd for the missing spring. I took the broken spring that was different, and use a washer to make a stop for the cable that sits inside of the spring (I cut it to slide over the cable and then press-fit in the coils of the spring). Back in action. I suspect the spring is part of the cable assembly (another $25) but it shows as a separate part.

Typical -- they send the wrong part, and I make my own.


----------



## padredecinco1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Way to go Kooster ........ One thing you can always count on when it comes to parts people IS .... That you can't count on them" !!!!!!


----------

